# Homemade stabilizer out of PVC



## TexasBob (Nov 19, 2008)

How did you mount the bolt in the bow end?


----------



## Arkie Archer (Nov 9, 2005)

It's actually one of those little pieces that comes with a lot of wrist slings that I had lying around. Not sure what it's called but this thing...










It was almost the perfect size to SNUGLY fit into the tube. I had to hammer it in and it was a very, very tight fit but I got it in and glued it in place. I like that it was tight though.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

there ya go - post up the final pics


----------



## Arkie Archer (Nov 9, 2005)

Ok here is the finished product.  Got it painted and found an old fat 3D arrow that was broken so got it mounted inside the tube for a little added "color" to match my string.  I think it matched my bow nicely and it feels great on my bow. Anyway, today will be my first test run with the new stabilizer. I have put my scope on the bow since the pictures to complete the tourney transition.  ha But I didn't take of picture of the whole setup yet.


----------



## shawn83 (Sep 30, 2009)

Looks great!!! does it take out any vibration?


----------



## Arkie Archer (Nov 9, 2005)

shawn83 said:


> Looks great!!! does it take out any vibration?


The end cap piece is filled with silicone so that should help a little. But I am going to shoot it some today and do some tinkering with it and might add some more silicone to help with vibration if need be.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Cool. :thumb:


----------



## sddpse (Mar 28, 2009)

pvc....Thats a new one, this is why I love this thread. I might have to try this one....


----------



## strandbowhunter (Jan 6, 2010)

thats is sweet, i have a question, since its pvc where the wait comin from and what is the wait of it?


----------



## Arkie Archer (Nov 9, 2005)

strandbowhunter said:


> thats is sweet, i have a question, since its pvc where the wait comin from and what is the wait of it?


The end cap on it is full of silicone and has a bolt in it so it adds the weight to the end. I will be shooting it for the first time here in a second so I will play with it some and may add some more weight to it. And I'm not sure how much the entire thing weighs. I don't have any kind of a scale to weigh it.


----------



## revwilder (Apr 11, 2005)

fantastic. I made one a long time ago with hydraulic fluid and even put a weight inside the fluid with springs on either side to help with the shock. It weighed a ton, but worked pretty well. I used a rubber washer, silicone on the bolt and tightened it down with a nut. I like your idea. The purpose is to keep you steadier at full draw keeping the bow from dancing too much. Tell us how it works.


----------



## Arkie Archer (Nov 9, 2005)

Well it worked GREAT! I've got to get used to it a little more..but boy I can already tell a difference.  I loved it. 

Range pic from today.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

that looks sweet


----------



## slingshot455 (Sep 22, 2008)

Great Job gona start on one this week.


----------



## Arkie Archer (Nov 9, 2005)

slingshot455 said:


> Great Job gona start on one this week.


Well if you screw up....don't get mad. ha Right now I only have about $2 into mine so wouldn't have been a big loss if I had messed up. haha


----------



## closing time (Aug 13, 2008)

Bowjax has Stabilizer Jacks that really help with vibration and they'll dress it up a little more. Great job man! :smile:


----------



## closing time (Aug 13, 2008)

They are called Bowjax Maxjax^


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Great job!

Hutch


----------



## Arkie Archer (Nov 9, 2005)

closing time said:


> They are called Bowjax Maxjax^


I have one of those on my string suppressor right now. Hmm It might benefit me more if I took it off there and put it on the stabilizer. I'll play with it and see.


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

How long is that stab?


----------



## Arkie Archer (Nov 9, 2005)

26"


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

thats great!!!


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

So you gave me an idea so im making one but withy 3/4 inch pipe it looks like its gonna be to big but idk yet


----------



## gibersonnator (May 21, 2009)

im goin to make one for my matrix i got a few bowjax laying around and im goin to melt down some lead for weight


----------



## gibersonnator (May 21, 2009)

what did u use to keep the bolt center


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

How did you attach the arrow inside the PVC pipe, and what size arrow...Great job you did......:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::thumbs_up


----------



## Arkie Archer (Nov 9, 2005)

It's kind of confusing to explain how I attached the arrow. haha But if you notice in the little piece above (post #3) that I put in the tube to attach it to my bow, it has a threaded hole on the right end of it. You can kind of see that in the picture. Anyway, I got a bolt that will screw into that (same threads as any stabilizer) and I glued that bolt into the end of the arrow that I cut off. It's a Carbon Express CXL target shaft that was broken and the bolt fits perfectly into it. Anyway, Now when I put the arrow into the tube, I can actually screw it in to make it secure and centered. On the other end, the bolt that is in the cap I made for the stabilizer (pictured above), that bolt will slip down inside the shaft to hold it centered and secure on the other end. Anyway, I hope that makes sense. It's kind of hard to explain. haha


----------



## Arkie Archer (Nov 9, 2005)

gibersonnator said:


> what did u use to keep the bolt center


The PVC came from the store at this length so both ends were square. So, when I put the piece into the tube that attaches it to the bow, it fit TIGHTLY into the tube and I just made sure it was square. It's painted over now so you can't really see how that is in the tube and I didn't take a picture of that part before I painted it.  Doh!


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

Yes it makes sense, thank you, you gave me some good ideas, I'm going to make a few of them as well......:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::teeth:


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

made five today all diffrent desighns and stuff but they arent as fancey as urs by any means


----------



## Elkslayer6x5 (Sep 23, 2006)

Thats a nice idea..and it works heck yea good job man


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

here is one of the many i made yesterday sorry for the poor pick quality cellphones do that lol


----------



## Arkie Archer (Nov 9, 2005)

hunting_4_life said:


> here is one of the many i made yesterday sorry for the poor pick quality cellphones do that lol


Looks good from what I can tell man! Good job!


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

Its 31 inches long i went with ur basic idea but i changed it a tad in the end of it for weight cut off a screw head that fit tight into the tube and i pushed it in so i would have a stopping place added 6 1 oz egg sinkers and siliconed it all in then the cap i just siliconed it thinking mabey it will help with vibration.... when i shot it i noticed there is a jump on the end of the stabalizer any idea on how to make it stop???


----------



## Arkie Archer (Nov 9, 2005)

Huh. I haven't noticed any jump on mine.


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

im not sure why its doing it not super super bad but it has a small jump i mean it wont kill me to have it just wish i could make it not do it


----------



## Arkie Archer (Nov 9, 2005)

hunting_4_life said:


> im not sure why its doing it not super super bad but it has a small jump i mean it wont kill me to have it just wish i could make it not do it


Sounds like yours has more weight in the end than mine does (plus a few inches longer). Maybe it's flexing the PVC more than mine is so you get the jump from the shot because of that. Just thinking out loud so I'm not really sure.


----------



## derric02 (Nov 14, 2010)

i did a few a couple days ago I used 3/4 pvc pipe threaded caps and rubber faucet seal 6 inch 6 oz and 8 inch 7.25 oz interchangeable ends works great well balanced low vibration filled with sand and foam rubber then sealed the end with hot glue works great


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

this here is a better pick of the one i built


----------

